
HTTP/2: Faster and better than HTTP 1.1, but is it more secure? - danielmorozoff
http://blog.imperva.com/2016/08/http2-faster-and-better-than-http-11-but-is-it-more-secure.html
======
danielmorozoff
More info on the attack vectors mentioned:
[http://thehackernews.com/2016/08/http2-protocol-
security.htm...](http://thehackernews.com/2016/08/http2-protocol-
security.html)

